

号召网客 - Call for Hackers - I'm opening a free hackerspace in Beijing （北京） - sabalaba

I know it probably sounds a bit too good to be true, but it's real!  We'll be hosting v0.0 this Saturday (Dec 11th) at Yuanfen~Flow, a Beijing-based incubator that I co-founded in May.  This is the realization of this Ask HN Post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941408, where I got your advice on how to build a hackerspace.<p>Date: Saturday, December 11th, 2010
Time: 11am - Late!<p>Yuanfen New Media Art Gallery,
7 Stars East Street,
798 Art Zone, Chaoyang District,
Beijing, China (100015)<p>More datas:  http://yuanfenflow.com/hackerlab
We're Bi-Lingual! 我们是双语言的！<p>What do you think?  We're super low-hierarchy.  If you would like to be a part of this, either as a participant or in a leadership role, please feel free to send me an email, stephen [@] yuanfenflow [dot] com!
======
widgetycrank
I've always wondered what's the Chinese word for "hacker" in the its original
context. 网客 sounds good, but it seems to implies web hackers only.

~~~
sabalaba
yea that was something we struggled with due to the massively negative
connotations of 黑客 (heike) lit. "Dark Guest" or "Black Guest". We toyed with
白客 but found 网客 was the general term we found on Baidupedia （百度百科）.

------
epynonymous
stephen, any events or hackers that you know of in shanghai?

~~~
sabalaba
epynonymous, I don't right now, but I do know that StartupDigest covers
Shanghai <[http://startupdigest.com/>](http://startupdigest.com/>), which is
how I've been promoting the hackerspace so far. You could hear about something
through that. I'm sure in the near future we'll have relationships with all of
the China-based hackerspaces, if you want to email me I can update you as we
learn about them.

------
apothekemedia
awesome, am a tech entrepreneur currently residing in NYC, native from
Beijing, will be there in Jan, looking forward to coming here!

